# Burks silhouette



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

I am trying to find a recipe for tying a burks silhouette. The fly itself is a simple parachute dry but I am needing to know materials. Does anyone know anything about it? Thanks in advance.

TB


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Probably just an Adams with an orange head or something like that. Fly tiers are always tying a regualr pattern but adding a different color or something and then throwing their name on it. You should see my collection of new flies.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Its a little different than an Adams just in materials. It looks like the body is ribbed with a stripped pea**** hurl or something. I just cant tell for sure. Ya I have quite a few flies I have sorta come up with with the help of others. All re-named after something immature im sure.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

One of my favorite dries, especially for PMDs on the m. Provo
-tail: light dum microfibbets split around a thread ball
-thread: wapsi UTC 70D in pale yellow or UNI 8/0 light cahill (wapsi makes a cleaner body)
-abdomen: stripped hackle quill in Pmd color (if you strip your own you need to soak them in water for an hour to make them more pliable.)
-thorax: umpqua superfine dub in pale yellow or pmd
-hackle: whiting light ginger or light dun
-wing/post: light dun pair or turkey flats. You can also notch a single feather and divide it. On mine I use cdc for buoyancy and durability.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

And no, its NOTHING like an Adams.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Not sure about the burks silhouette but this site got lots of recipes

http://www.charliesflyboxinc.com/flybox ... tQgfbRet=2


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Sweet. Looks like a parachute Adams tied with different colors and materials.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

flyguy7 said:


> One of my favorite dries, especially for PMDs on the m. Provo
> -tail: light dum microfibbets split around a thread ball
> -thread: wapsi UTC 70D in pale yellow or UNI 8/0 light cahill (wapsi makes a cleaner body)
> -abdomen: stripped hackle quill in Pmd color (if you strip your own you need to soak them in water for an hour to make them more pliable.)
> ...


Thanks flyguy. This was a killer pattern last spring on the green.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

No problem. If it was spring I would assume you were fishing them for blue wings so just switch to an olive stripped quill, slate olive superfine dubbing, and either light or medium dun whiting hackle.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Ya it was last may on the beatis hatch. The Burks silhouettes we were using were different colors than the one in the picure above but those brownies gobbled them like candy.


----------

